# Ridgid cutters vs. After-market vs. Homemade



## HOT H2O (Sep 23, 2011)

So first off, I'll preface with: I'm very new to drain cleaning. 

I have a K-50 with some C-8 and C-9. Along with T-250 tool kit (funnel, 2-1/2" C, and 4 blade cutter) 

I'd like to buy additional accessories for my cables, but ridgid doesn't offer a 5/8" tool package, only individual heads. I found some aftermarket packages from blew dragon? but not sure how well they hold up. also saw some cool homemade stuff on the internet. What are the preferred tools, end which are a waste of my money? 

Can I trust aftermarket stuff? Also, just to confirm, I want to get some 3/8 cable for my gun too. I can get a cable with male end that adapts to the same heads as the 5/8" right?


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

You're probably going to want to make yourself a reverse auger as it will be your #1 go to cutter.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

I like the Ridgid. Never had a problem or reason to use something else.


----------



## HOT H2O (Sep 23, 2011)

That aftermarket company was selling 8 different heads (7 of which I could use) in one kit for like $50. 

Separate, I'd pay $150 for similar from Ridgid. My concern is that the first time I have to fish one of these things out (with my non-existent camera) I just lost any savings from the deal.


----------



## HOT H2O (Sep 23, 2011)

AssTyme said:


> You're probably going to want to make yourself a reverse auger as it will be your #1 go to cutter.


I keep reading about this "reverse auger" and have seen it mentioned on other sites (mostly by the same guys who are over here) .... so what exactly is it, how do I make one, and when will I know that I need to use it?


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

For me I try not to scrimp on tools of any sort. Not saying price is the buying factor but I have found you usually get what you pay for. 
When equipment is priced a lot lower then a normal market range most of the time it's more of a HO grade.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

AssTyme said:


> You're probably going to want to make yourself a reverse auger as it will be your #1 go to cutter.


Ya know, AT, I remember there used to be a saying that when a person who always talked about something that they said they "didn't like", that it actually meant that that person was into that thing. 

In that regard, I believe you are really a closet K-sectional drain cleaner, and you just haven't decided to come out yet. :jester:


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

ChrisConnor said:


> Ya know, AT, I remember there used to be a saying that when a person who always talked about something that they said they "didn't like", that it actually meant that that person was into that thing.
> 
> In that regard, I believe you are really a closet K-sectional drain cleaner, and you just haven't decided to come out yet. :jester:




Some of you guys need to relax, all I did was recommend the highly touted reverse auger :laughing:


Me not being caught dead with one in my van is a totally different story


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

HOT H2O said:


> I keep reading about this "reverse auger" and have seen it mentioned on other sites (mostly by the same guys who are over here) .... so what exactly is it, how do I make one, and when will I know that I need to use it?


Cut 2' off the end of a cable from the female end. This gives you an auger that is wound in the same direction as the cable. More predictable, more control, better results. I just call them whips.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Cut 2' off the end of a cable from the female end. This gives you an auger that is wound in the same direction as the cable. More predictable, more control, better results. I just call them whips.





They say the machine also has to be ran in reverse, yes/no ?


----------



## HOT H2O (Sep 23, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Cut 2' off the end of a cable from the female end. This gives you an auger that is wound in the same direction as the cable. More predictable, more control, better results. I just call them whips.


Damn, all my cables are good. I'd hate to cut one.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

HOT H2O said:


> Damn, all my cables are good. I'd hate to cut one.


You'll thank me later. Just by a new cable and consider it a very expensive cutting head.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

AssTyme said:


> They say the machine also has to be ran in reverse, yes/no ?


Depends on the pipe and blockage. In reverse the auger and cable will be drilling into the pipe (it is wound like left hand threads). Running in reverse can be very risky.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

HOT H2O said:


> Damn, all my cables are good. I'd hate to cut one.


What size/type of cable are you thinking about doing it to? I'm sure some guys have some old cable around you could make one out of. Weld the end on it you need. Just a thought.


----------



## plumberinlaw (Jan 13, 2010)

don,t cut a new cable. If your new to drain cleaning you will trash one soon enough. If not you can always make one in the field if you need it now.


----------



## bjmi007 (Apr 28, 2012)

*dont cut at the end of female.*

U want to cut it near the male end so u get more cable, it dont make any sense to cut it 2ft from the female end then u loose cable. With the k50 all u need is a cut cable and dont need any other cutter, those china made cutter u talking about dont bother it is made in china did that give u any idea? Some of the big cutter made for the k60 dont fit the china made cutter. When snaking out kitchen u dont need lot of cutter, 90% of time i just used the cut cable on my k60, i leave my k50 at home , it is just more weight to carry in car to carry the 50.


----------



## HOT H2O (Sep 23, 2011)

bjmi007 said:


> U want to cut it near the male end so u get more cable, it dont make any sense to cut it 2ft from the female end then u loose cable. With the k50 all u need is a cut cable and dont need any other cutter, those china made cutter u talking about dont bother it is made in china did that give u any idea? Some of the big cutter made for the k60 dont fit the china made cutter. When snaking out kitchen u dont need lot of cutter, 90% of time i just used the cut cable on my k60, i leave my k50 at home , it is just more weight to carry in car to carry the 50.


If I cut 2' off a 10' cable, wouldn't I still have 8' with a male end..... That could be used as the final cable into the line, and I would lose any cable footage. 

would the more flexible C-8 be better that the stiffer C-9 in this application?


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

hsi said:


> for me i try not to scrimp on tools of any sort. Not saying price is the buying factor but i have found you usually get what you pay for.
> When equipment is priced a lot lower then a normal market range most of the time it's more of a ho grade.


or cheap trash from china !


----------



## HOT H2O (Sep 23, 2011)

JERRYMAC said:


> or cheap trash from china !


Thanks for the call today Jerry. How do you're prices stack up against the local supply house? I don't think I ever got your email.


----------



## bjmi007 (Apr 28, 2012)

*how do u know it the final cable?*



HOT H2O said:


> If I cut 2' off a 10' cable, wouldn't I still have 8' with a male end..... That could be used as the final cable into the line, and I would lose any cable footage.
> 
> would the more flexible C-8 be better that the stiffer C-9 in this application?


I have a few c-7,c8,c9 sometime u need stiffer cable to get that into mainline so u can send the sonde in.
If i cut it ur way then i dont know when is the last cable or when do i hit the clog.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

AssTyme said:


> They say the machine also has to be ran in reverse, yes/no ?




Who says? Who are "they"?


----------



## HOT H2O (Sep 23, 2011)

plumberinlaw said:


> don,t cut a new cable. If your new to drain cleaning you will trash one soon enough. If not you can always make one in the field if you need it now.


I listened to (and remembered) what you said, and I bent my first cable today. 

No harm, no foul.... Got to make my first reverse auger. Roughly 18" long, it's a beauty.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

ChrisConnor said:


> Who says? Who are "they"?



Your little back door closet friends :laughing:


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

HOT H2O said:


> I listened to (and remembered) what you said, and I bent my first cable today.
> 
> No harm, no foul.... Got to make my first reverse auger. Roughly 18" long, it's a beauty.





Nice catch what size cable is that ?


----------



## HOT H2O (Sep 23, 2011)

AssTyme said:


> Nice catch what size cable is that ?


That picture's not a cable, it's the root that Cedric pulled out of the tank. 

The cable was a C-8 through a 2" roof vent. Bent in the perfect spot.


----------

